# Maine State Beekeepers Associaton 2009 Meeting



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*Maine Bee Meeting 4/4/09*

MSBA Annual meeting will be 4/4/09 at the Calumet Club in Augusta. 
Registration form can be found on the MSBA website www.mainebeekeepers.org
Speakers are Greg Hunt of Perdue and Ross Conrad, author of Natural Beekeeping. 

See you there!


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

*Ross Conrad*



Maine_Beekeeper said:


> MSBA Annual meeting will be 4/4/09 at the Calumet Club in Augusta.
> Registration form can be found on the MSBA website www.mainebeekeepers.org
> Speakers are Greg Hunt of Perdue and Ross Conrad, author of Natural Beekeeping.


there is nice little movie about ross conrad here

http://blip.tv/play/Ad3dWIaxCA 

it is from his publisher's site.


----------

